# Finally made it to the dyno (Carbed ABF content)



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

Attended the dyno day as part of the Michigan Volkswagen Enthusiasts show "Motorstadt" on Sunday. First time on a dyno. I have no wideband or anything so I really had no idea how it would go. I basically got all my jetting from talk with folks on here and reading posts. So Thanks! I'm pretty pleased with the results and excited about all the room for improvement I still have.
Specs:
Stock 2.0L ABF
DCOE 40's
TT Race header
MSD Ignition
Mustang Dyno
140 whp @ 6550
122 trq @ 5300


----------



## VWralley (Mar 30, 2002)

*Re: Finally made it to the dyno (joezeeuw)*

those are some real nice numbers for an essentially un-tuned setup. and looks phenominal on top of that, great work mang


----------



## billyVR6 (May 8, 2000)

*Re: Finally made it to the dyno (joezeeuw)*

Do you have a better (flat/straight) shot of the print out? Thanks.


----------



## Rabbitoncrack (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Finally made it to the dyno (joezeeuw)*

Man, I've seen that engine bay a few times around the tex and always wondered who's it was. That, my friend, is an absolutely beautiful job you did. I'm doing a similar setup in an 83 Jetta 2 door (currently all torn apart), though with a 9A, P&Ped head and I just picked up a set of 276 intake, 268 exhaust Schriks this past weekend. I'm using Dellorto 40s, though, not Webers. 140whp untuned makes me feel really good about what I'll be able to get out of it. Again, you did and absolutely amazing job on that car, I love it.


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Finally made it to the dyno (Rabbitoncrack)*

Can you throw up your jetting numbers?
I'm building a carbed ABF and it would be an excellent starting spot
Choke
Main Jets
Air Correctors
Idle Jets


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: Finally made it to the dyno (mack73)*

nice numbers...thanks for posting, the bay looks awesome


----------



## Peter Tong (Jun 17, 1999)

*Re: Finally made it to the dyno (joezeeuw)*

Very sweet #s. Nice seeing you the other day at GA...
We will have to set up a west side dyno day sometime.
How did the a/f look?
best regards, Peter T.


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Finally made it to the dyno (Peter Tong)*

Sadly, the dyno day did not offer any A/F reading. I was a little bummed since that was one of the main reasons I had for running. It was meant to be sort of a baseline run. Judging by the exhaust and fuel mileage I got on the trip there and back I'd say it's pretty ritch. Which I'm OK with for the time being.
Here are the jets I'm running:
36mm chokes
150 mains
170 air correctors
F16 e tubes
55 idles
Thanks for the compliments all.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: Finally made it to the dyno (joezeeuw)*

Joe here's a video my brother took of your dyno run(s). Hope you don't mind...


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

Not at all. Thanks for posting it. And thank your bro as well.


----------



## d-bot (Sep 6, 2004)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*

Pull #2

Pull #3



_Modified by d-bot at 4:46 PM 6-5-2007_


----------



## Rabbitoncrack (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*

so sick. I miss my cabby







carbs are so much fun. 
Question for you. The ABF was only sold in Europe, correct? Is it different mechanically from the 9A by any significant amount, or just different fueling and accesory set up?


----------



## 2mAn (Oct 15, 2006)

*Re: (Rabbitoncrack)*

dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## detvw (Jun 5, 2001)

*Re: (2mAn)*

Very impressive numbers Joe. Sounds great with the new exhaust too. Can't wait to see what this bad boy puts down when all is said and done.


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: (Rabbitoncrack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbitoncrack* »_so sick. I miss my cabby







carbs are so much fun. 
Question for you. The ABF was only sold in Europe, correct? Is it different mechanically from the 9A by any significant amount, or just different fueling and accesory set up?

Its a tall block, so the rod ratio is better than a 9A. Also it has a slightly different head design for better flow and bigger cams. 
Only thing you can't get out of a P&P 9A is the block height


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: (mack73)*

you dynoed your abf recently too right mack73? on stock management iirc, what were those numbers?


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (Mk2enthusiast)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mk2enthusiast* »_you dynoed your abf recently too right mack73? on stock management iirc, what were those numbers?

NGP dynoed one and the numbers were nearly identical.
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=2452905


----------



## Mk2enthusiast (Oct 14, 2001)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*

thats the one I was refering to for comparison, thanks...
my numbers were close as well, 136/126 on a stock 9a with 256schricks and no header. My A/f fluttered between 10.5-11.5 if that helps joe. 
I need a wide band but I swapped 140s for the 145s and 200 airs for the 155s in there. Good luck joe dialing it in http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rjc69 (Oct 10, 2006)

*Re: (Mk2enthusiast)*

Do carbs generaly run rich. I just dynoed my 16v all stock internals, milled head(approx 10.8:1 comp) lrger TB, race header-no cat, fuel inj, running MS2. Ran 131whp/124wtrq with AFR at 13.1. i'm only about 75% tuned at the time of the run.


----------



## antichristonwheels (Jun 14, 2001)

*Re: Finally made it to the dyno (joezeeuw)*

Awesome numbers.
A great retort to all the carb naysayers


----------



## Rabbitoncrack (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Finally made it to the dyno (antichristonwheels)*


_Quote, originally posted by *antichristonwheels* »_Awesome numbers.
A great retort to all the carb naysayers































Cheers to that. And there's nothing quite like the sound, putting carbs on a 16V is easily the best mod I ever did to a VW. 

Thanks for that info on the ABF. I'll be real happy if I get 140 whp out of my motor.
Do you have more pics of that engine bay? It's so well done it leaves me speechless, I love it.


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Finally made it to the dyno (Rabbitoncrack)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Rabbitoncrack* »_

Do you have more pics of that engine bay? It's so well done it leaves me speechless, I love it.

Thanks,
Here's a used and abused pic:


----------



## Rabbitoncrack (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Finally made it to the dyno (joezeeuw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joezeeuw* »_
Thanks,
Here's a used and abused pic:


Btw, I meant to ask how the Saab dizzy set up was working for you. I'm currently debating going that way or getting a timing computer to do it. Does the vaccum advance give you what you need and what do you set the timing at? I had no timing computer or vaccum advance in my cabby and basically, the more I turned up the timing the better it drove so I ended up with the dizzy cranked all the way and using the start retard function in the ignition box to help it start up easier. That worked well but I'd definitely like to have either the vaccum or computer advance this time around.


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Finally made it to the dyno (Rabbitoncrack)*

The Saab dizzy was on there for a day before it started leaking. After three trips to the dealer trying to get a seal I said screw it and bought a brand new vw dizzy and a timing computer. Saab dizzy=not worth the trouble IMHO.


----------



## Rabbitoncrack (Jun 19, 2006)

*Re: Finally made it to the dyno (joezeeuw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joezeeuw* »_The Saab dizzy was on there for a day before it started leaking. After three trips to the dealer trying to get a seal I said screw it and bought a brand new vw dizzy and a timing computer. Saab dizzy=not worth the trouble IMHO.

Thanks for the info. I was leaning that way, anyways. More flexible that way.


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Finally made it to the dyno (Rabbitoncrack)*

Joezeeuw: the brackets to suspend the engine off the frame rails, did you buy those or are they all fab? Do you have any closer pics of the passenger's side mount?


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: Finally made it to the dyno (mack73)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mack73* »_Joezeeuw: the brackets to suspend the engine off the frame rails, did you buy those or are they all fab? Do you have any closer pics of the passenger's side mount?

Just regular mk1 mounts


----------



## mack73 (Jan 2, 2002)

*Re: Finally made it to the dyno (joezeeuw)*


_Quote, originally posted by *joezeeuw* »_
Just regular mk1 mounts









Haha serious, I need to look a little closer at a MKI, its been too long


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

I think an ABF can handle bigger carbs, 45s on your setup would surely work better and if you start modding it you will probably benefit from stepping up to 48s even


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (chopWet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *chopWet* »_I think an ABF can handle bigger carbs, 45s on your setup would surely work better and if you start modding it you will probably benefit from stepping up to 48s even

I agree 100%. I got a killer deal on the 40's and they work well now. If I start chasing higher numbers I will have to upgrade.


----------



## ValveCoverGasket (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*

looks amazing, that car and engine http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## chopWet (May 10, 2003)

oh I forgot to add to the OP your car is one of my absolute favs on the Vortex


----------



## Krol9 (Jun 28, 2007)

Abf stock 150whp
Abf + carbs = 140whp ??????????????


----------



## ZeeuwVW (Nov 30, 2001)

*Re: Finally made it to the dyno (d-bot)*

Awsome brother. Glad to see your hard work isn't going un-noticed.


----------



## joezeeuw (Feb 23, 2003)

*Re: (Krol9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Krol9* »_Abf stock 150whp
Abf + carbs = 140whp ??????????????

Stock ABF 150 at the *crank*


----------



## Hebero (Mar 15, 2007)

*Re: (joezeeuw)*

Awesome stuff. Inspiring!
love the jetta


_Modified by Hebero at 6:07 AM 7-10-2007_


----------

